

The craziest Javascript implementations - angry-hacker
http://yeblon.com/the-craziest-javascript-implementations

======
antifuchs
Disappointed! I thought this was about the craziest JavaScript runtimes (and
potentially compilers), but it's a couple of JS _programs_.

